# I'm much too young to feel this **** old...



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Have you tried pilates? It is excellent for stengthening your core. I have been doing pilates for quite a while, and it is really helping me in my recovery from a broken back. It is important to start with a good teacher, and then when you learn proper positioning and movements you can do some at home.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I now do pilates once a week in combination with my physio exercises to help my shoulder/back, running and spinning. Once my shoulder can take more strength, I'll be weight training too for all round fitness.

It is amazing how you can stretch your body, and the feeling afterwards!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

It may help to visit a chiropractor to help with your immediate issues. Then, I would recommend stretching exercises.

When you ride, always think: balance and moving with your horse. Release any tension in the muscles of your upper body. Let it expand so the bones of your spine can balance one above the other creating the natural shock absorbing curves and let your bones rather than your muscles support your weight. Release any tension around your pelvis and in your legs letting your legs drape around your horse providing adhesion without pressure.

As your horse walks, try to feel your seat bones move with your horse's back muscles. Feel your lower spine and hips moving every which way. Enjoy the feeling. Sitting in balance and moving with your horse at a walk can feel like getting a free massage.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

All good ideas, you could also get a good massage therapist that will help.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

It could be diet related. Some food allergies cause joint inflammation. Most processed foods tend to encourage inflammation, while unprocessed ones help to decrease inflammation. Some foods are very good for joints, and sometimes joint pain can be managed an almost cured by fixing a deficiency with a simple supplement.

A sports massage therapist completely fixed my lower back issues in just a few sessions.

I have had major issues with joint pain from 18 on, and the doctor was no help at all. Changing my diet, proper stretching and exercise, seeing a massage therapist that specializes in sports injuries and some simple, inexpensive supplements have reduced it by about 3/4.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I have degenerative disc disease, spinal stenosis, and arthritis in my facet joints of my back. My wrist and are always stiff, my legs always have shooting pain and all of this started at a young age. But i was diagnose at 17, and now 20.

Medicine doesn't, and so on. What helps my body relax and mellow the pain is yoga. Just find some for back pain.

I also have a physical demanding job working on racetrack mucking stalls and what not.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Good advice already posted. Just want to let you all know about Tiger Balm, a natural liniment which is really useful at reducing pain and improving circulation to sore joints, muscles etc and it smells great. It's super effective particularly if you soak in a hot bath before you apply it, and then go to bed. I like Tiger Balm Red. It's got things like clove oil, cassia oil, cinnamon, and I like it a hundred times better than any other liniment I ever used. It's well known here in Australia. People even use it on horses.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

PS: If you live in an area with cold nights, buy an electric blanket... it makes a real difference to stay warm. Feeling cold aggravates lots of little aches and pains, and slows down healing by reducing circulation. We spent most of our lives without an electric blanket, until 5 years ago. Now we wonder why we were so silly. Forget hot water bottles... this is the real deal...


----------

